# MECA Illinois state Finals Sept 13



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

The MECA Illinois state finals are this Saturday, September 13 in Peoria, IL. Is there anyone here that is planning to go besides me? Other activities going on are a car show (it is the primary event, the audio competition is the add on) as well as a USACI spl only event.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I may try to come, its a little less than a 3 hour drive for me.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

If you do make it, look for me. I have the red SVT Contour.

Be advised there is a big construction zone in the area where Interstate 155 meets Interstate 74. It should be ok on a Saturday morning though.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

It turned out to be a good show for the SQ side. There were actually 4 that entered. I know, that isn't many, but for around here it is a lot. Over the past 2 seasons, I have been the only SQ entry at about half the events. One show earlier this year had 3, including one first timer. Yesterday had one first timer and another old timer that used to compete in IASCA back in the late 80s and early 90s who is coming back out with his son.

I also received my highest score of the season (same judge for all but one event) so that shows good improvement as Finals approaches.


----------

